# [HURD] questions

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai vu passé un post sur les retours de baselayout2 ou le hurd a été mentionné. Donc comme j'avais regardé ce projet il y a quelques temps, je suis retourné voir ou il en était. Bon la présentation a pas trop changé : http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html

les changelog évoluent pas trop (du moins c'est mon impression).

Je vais tenté une installation debian-hurd dans virtualbox     :Laughing:   (pas fou non plus)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où en ait réellement ce projet ?

Y avait un projet gentoo/hurd qui n'est plus maintenu existe-t-il une documentation Gentoo/hurd ou faut tout ce faire à la main ?

Est-ce que cela vaut la peine d'essayer ?   :Laughing:   sans troller

----------

## Magic Banana

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Est-ce que cela vaut la peine d'essayer ?    sans troller

 

Non. Enfin à part pour frimer...  :Laughing:  Linux est tout aussi libre que Hurd, supporte nettement plus de matériel et affiche des performances et un stabilité bien meilleures.

----------

## bouleetbil

En fait c'est juste par curiosité 

Maintenant si vaut pas le coup   :Arrow: 

----------

## xaviermiller

comment ne pas troller en parlant de HURD ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

bon d'accord je sors tant pis.

Je me disais juste que si il y avait une chance que quelqu'un ai testé hurd c'était sur ce forum  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

pour tester quelque chose, il faut que ça fonctionne et fasse plus que "hello, world"...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pour tester quelque chose, il faut que ça fonctionne et fasse plus que "hello, world"...

 

Ça par contre c'est très exagérer. Hurd fait (mal) fonctionner du matériel de base (bien choisi). On remarquera entre parenthèses que le troll est mois velu.  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que cela vaut la peine d'essayer ?    sans troller

 

Sans troller donc, on va tenter de rester objectif. 

Le seul interêt potentiel actuellement de HURD n'est pas technologique mais "idéologique" (ou sens non péjoratif, je vois pas d'autre mot) justement parce qu'il est 100% GNU et donc suit par définition tout changement de la GPL, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Linux (qui n'est pas passé en GPLv3).

Techniquement ça n'a aucun interêt: la technologie mach est "has-been". Par contre ils bossent pour passer à L4, là ça aura un interêt mais purement "proof of concept", recherche etc... nullement pratique (à court terme en tout cas) donc, amha. (par contre pour le suivit de la GPL sur L4, le ne sais pas: est ce que quelqu'un sait si ils recodent le L4 d'eux même ou bien reprennent ils un L4 existant comme Pistachio?)

Le problème avec un projet de developpement d'un OS c'est qu'il faut savoir se placer:

- Soit on fait un projet purement expérimental et on tente de nouvelles idées, technologies, ...

- Soit on fait un projet visant clairement la production et donc on s'arme face à la concurrence (linux' bsd en sont de bons exemples dans le libre, sinon il y a eu BeOS aussi dans le proprio)

- Soit on fait un projet purement pour le fun et là l'effet de consommation de drogues on s'en fiche  :Laughing: 

Maintenant où se situe Hurd là dedans? perso je vois pas. 

- aucune véritable nouvelle idée

- insignifiance (sinon inexistance) face à la concurrence

- pour le fun? sans-doute mais il serait alors bon d'en prendre conscience   :Rolling Eyes: 

Finalement des projets comme Minix3 ou Isaac sont d'un plus grand interêt comparé à Hurd.

----------

## bouleetbil

Ok merci.

Donc en gros c'est juste pour que la free software ai son propre noyau qui suive la GPL.

----------

## xaviermiller

moui, mais qu'ils arrêtent de transformer emacs en OS alors  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> moui, mais qu'ils arrêtent de transformer emacs en OS alors 

 

Justement, Hurd est le futur noyau d'Emacs  :Wink: 

----------

## Deusexodus

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   moui, mais qu'ils arrêtent de transformer emacs en OS alors  
> 
> Justement, Hurd est le futur noyau d'Emacs 

 

Le changement va être catégorique et pas forcemment de très bon gout  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Justement, Hurd est le futur noyau d'Emacs 

 

... ou l'inverse ?  :Wink: 

----------

